# E' finita?



## Ingenuo (31 Luglio 2015)

Le premesse: ho 45 anni e sono sposato da oltre 10 anni, abbiamo due bambini. Poco più di sei mesi ho iniziato una relazione extra con una donna anch'essa sposata poco più giovane di me. Con mia moglie le cose andavano maluccio, matrimonio che si trascinava senza passione alcuna. Invece con l'amante andava benino anche se da soli ci si sarà visti in tutto una dozzina di volte ma senza mai arrivare al rapporto completo, per scelta sua. Intanto la moglie inizia a sospettare qualcosa e dopo mega scenata di gelosia inizia a cambiare completamente atteggiamento con me trasformandosi da moglie svogliata e trascurata in dea del sesso (facendo le debite proporzioni rispetto a prima) con una frequenza giornaliera di rapporti negli ultimi due mesi rispetto al paio di volte scarse e di infima qualità rispetto a prima. Intanto con l'amante si raggiunge il culmine con petting spinto circa un mese fa per cui mi aspettavo da lì in poi una strada in discesa e già mi vedevo coinvolto in amplessi selvaggi con lei. Invece, catastrofe. Progressivo distacco e raffreddamento nonostante lei assicuri che possiamo andare avanti.
Io ovviamente sono contento perchè intanto si è raddrizzato il mio matrimonio cosa che non pensavo sarebbe successa.
Però è inutile nasconderlo sono amareggiato per la fine presunta con l'amante che aveva fatto di tutto per conquistarmi e mi scriveva a tutte le ore correndo anche notevoli rischi. Ora invece posso lasciare il cell praticamente incustodito.
Che dite, è finita e me ne devo fare una ragione?


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

riassumendo:

tua moglie ha mangiato la foglia. ed invece di cacciarti di casa, ti scopa come non ti ha mai scopato prima in tanti anni e tu ti lamenti perchè l'amante ti ha piantato senza farti prima fare il giro di tutte le basi.

Gesù d'Amore Acceso


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Le premesse: ho 45 anni e sono sposato da oltre 10 anni, abbiamo due bambini. Poco più di sei mesi ho iniziato una relazione extra con una donna anch'essa sposata poco più giovane di me. Con mia moglie le cose andavano maluccio, matrimonio che si trascinava senza passione alcuna. Invece con l'amante andava benino anche se da soli ci si sarà visti in tutto una dozzina di volte ma senza mai arrivare al rapporto completo, per scelta sua. Intanto la moglie inizia a sospettare qualcosa e dopo mega scenata di gelosia inizia a cambiare completamente atteggiamento con me trasformandosi da moglie svogliata e trascurata in dea del sesso (facendo le debite proporzioni rispetto a prima) con una frequenza giornaliera di rapporti negli ultimi due mesi rispetto al paio di volte scarse e di infima qualità rispetto a prima. Intanto con l'amante si raggiunge il culmine con petting spinto circa un mese fa per cui mi aspettavo da lì in poi una strada in discesa e già mi vedevo coinvolto in amplessi selvaggi con lei. Invece, catastrofe. Progressivo distacco e raffreddamento nonostante lei assicuri che possiamo andare avanti.
> Io ovviamente sono contento perchè intanto si è raddrizzato il mio matrimonio cosa che non pensavo sarebbe successa.
> Però è inutile nasconderlo sono amareggiato per la fine presunta con l'amante che aveva fatto di tutto per conquistarmi e mi scriveva a tutte le ore correndo anche notevoli rischi. Ora invece posso lasciare il cell praticamente incustodito.
> Che dite, è finita e me ne devo fare una ragione?


Salve Ingenuo  al tuo posto me ne farei una ragione.


----------



## Ingenuo (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> riassumendo:
> 
> tua moglie ha mangiato la foglia. ed invece di cacciarti di casa, ti scopa come non ti ha mai scopato prima in tanti anni e tu ti lamenti perchè l'amante ti ha piantato senza farti prima fare il giro di tutte le basi.
> 
> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


Beh in un certo senso è così


----------



## Ingenuo (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Salve Ingenuo  al tuo posto me ne farei una ragione.


Grazie- E' una cosa che già so ma in questi casi c'è bisogno di qualcuno che ce lo dica


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh in un certo senso è così


ok.   capisci spero da solo che la cosa non va bene.  denota una totale noncuranza verso tua moglie.

e credimi,che qui sono passati tanti di quei traditori che per una reazione analoga a quella di tua moglie si farebbero la scalinata del Divino Amore in ginocchio per rendere grazie della botta di culo.

ma forse tu non ti rendo conto della fortuna che stai avendo.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Grazie- E' una cosa che già so ma in questi casi c'è bisogno di qualcuno che ce lo dica


Se prima il tuo cellulare era sempre in movimento ed ora tace per diverso tempo, non mi sembra sia un segno confortante. Aggiungi che lei ora si mostra freddina ... Scusa ma ti dispiace perché ormai era uno sfizio o perché ti senti coinvolto emotivamente ?


----------



## Ingenuo (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se prima il tuo cellulare era sempre in movimento ed ora tace per diverso tempo, non mi sembra sia un segno confortante. Aggiungi che lei ora si mostra freddina ... Scusa ma ti dispiace perché ormai era uno sfizio o perché ti senti coinvolto emotivamente ?


Non lo so francamente.
Probabilmente entrambe le cose. Di sicuro mi sono affezionato a lei, non è passato giorno senza che ci scrivessimo, spesso con centinaia di messaggi al giorno. E' naturale che ci si affezioni, no?
Alla fine sto accettando la cosa, quello che non mi è chiaro è perchè a mia domanda diretta lei dice che continua a pensarmi che le sono mancato etc...
Forse vuole semplicemente farsi lasciare.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non lo so francamente.
> Probabilmente entrambe le cose. Di sicuro mi sono affezionato a lei, non è passato giorno senza che ci scrivessimo, spesso con centinaia di messaggi al giorno. E' naturale che ci si affezioni, no?
> Alla fine sto accettando la cosa, quello che non mi è chiaro è perchè a mia domanda diretta lei dice che continua a pensarmi che le sono mancato etc...
> Forse vuole semplicemente farsi lasciare.


non è che suo marito ha sgamato il tutto ?


----------



## Ingenuo (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok.   capisci spero da solo che la cosa non va bene.  denota una totale noncuranza verso tua moglie.
> 
> e credimi,che qui sono passati tanti di quei traditori che per una reazione analoga a quella di tua moglie si farebbero la scalinata del Divino Amore in ginocchio per rendere grazie della botta di culo.
> 
> ma forse tu non ti rendo conto della fortuna che stai avendo.


Ma certo che me ne rendo conto, ci mancherebbe.
Semplicemente non capisco perchè lei non ci dia un taglio anche con le parole visto che con i fatti lo sta già facendo. E' questo che non capisco.


----------



## Ingenuo (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non è che suo marito ha sgamato il tutto ?


No, di questo sono abbastanza sicuro. Lei è molto scaltra e comunque me l'avrebbe detto.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> No, di questo sono abbastanza sicuro. Lei è molto scaltra e comunque me l'avrebbe detto.


Ok allora è anche piuttosto volubile


----------



## Nicka (31 Luglio 2015)

Cioè, tutto sto tempo e mai chiavato?
Ai miei tempi mica si faceva così...

Goditi tua moglie e se proprio proprio una sega ogni tanto pensando alla gattamorta puoi pure fartela.

Benvenuto eh.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Tua moglie ha beccato qualche messaggio e ha chiamato l'amante e le ha detto di sparire.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha beccato qualche messaggio e ha chiamato l'amante e le ha detto di sparire.


Potrebbe essere


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Le premesse: ho 45 anni e sono sposato da oltre 10 anni, abbiamo due bambini. Poco più di sei mesi ho iniziato una relazione extra con una donna anch'essa sposata poco più giovane di me. Con mia moglie le cose andavano maluccio, matrimonio che si trascinava senza passione alcuna. Invece con l'amante andava benino anche se da soli ci *si sarà visti in tutto una dozzina di volte ma senza mai arrivare al rapporto completo*, per scelta sua. Intanto la moglie inizia a sospettare qualcosa e dopo mega scenata di gelosia inizia a cambiare completamente atteggiamento con me trasformandosi da moglie svogliata e trascurata in dea del sesso (facendo le debite proporzioni rispetto a prima) con una frequenza giornaliera di rapporti negli ultimi due mesi rispetto al paio di volte scarse e di infima qualità rispetto a prima. Intanto *con l'amante si raggiunge il culmine con petting spinto *circa un mese fa per cui mi aspettavo da lì in poi una strada in discesa e già mi vedevo coinvolto in amplessi selvaggi con lei. Invece, catastrofe. Progressivo distacco e raffreddamento nonostante lei assicuri che possiamo andare avanti.
> Io ovviamente sono contento perchè intanto si è raddrizzato il mio matrimonio cosa che non pensavo sarebbe successa.
> Però è inutile nasconderlo sono amareggiato per la fine presunta con l'amante che aveva fatto di tutto per conquistarmi e mi scriveva a tutte le ore correndo anche notevoli rischi. Ora invece posso lasciare il cell praticamente incustodito.
> Che dite, è finita e me ne devo fare una ragione?


 conosco gente che non t'avrebbe mollato, t'avrebbe proprio preso a randellate in testa


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> riassumendo:
> 
> tua moglie ha mangiato la foglia. ed invece di cacciarti di casa, ti scopa come non ti ha mai scopato prima in tanti anni e tu ti lamenti perchè l'amante ti ha piantato senza farti prima fare il giro di tutte le basi.
> 
> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Horny (1 Agosto 2015)

La tua amante per caso sa dei nuovi e focosi amplessi
tra te e tua moglie?
Perché vita il rapporto completo?


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> La tua amante per caso sa dei nuovi e focosi amplessi
> tra te e tua moglie?
> Perché vita il rapporto completo?


Anche io ti faccio la prima di queste due belle domande.


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh in un certo senso è così



Ingenuo preparati.Ho una delle mie solite divinazioni....!Tua moglie si è data una svegliata,esclusivamente per riprenderti....!
La tua amante è andata...!
Ma attenzione perchè la svegliata di tua moglie avrà un'onda lunga...vedo bei sottomarini di carne..nel suo futuro...


----------



## Eratò (1 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ingenuo preparati.Ho una delle mie solite divinazioni....!Tua moglie si è data una svegliata,esclusivamente per riprenderti....!
> La tua amante è andata...!
> Ma attenzione perchè la svegliata di tua moglie avrà un'onda lunga...vedo bei sottomarini di carne..nel suo futuro...


Lo sai che ho pensato la stessa cosa? E Ingenuo sta a pensare l'amante...


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo sai che ho pensato la stessa cosa? E Ingenuo sta a pensare l'amante...


Non si chiamarebbe Ingenuo altrimenti...


----------



## Eratò (1 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non si chiamarebbe Ingenuo altrimenti...


Mai nick fu più azzeccato...


----------



## banshee (1 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo sai che ho pensato la stessa cosa? E Ingenuo sta a pensare l'amante...


Ho pensato lo stesso anche io :rotfl: o ormai abbiamo assimilato le doti divinatorie del Mago Oscuro o Ingenuo è un filino ingenuo davvero...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ingenuo preparati.Ho una delle mie solite divinazioni....!Tua moglie si è data una svegliata,esclusivamente per riprenderti....!
> La tua amante è andata...!
> Ma attenzione perchè la svegliata di tua moglie avrà un'onda lunga...vedo bei sottomarini di carne..nel suo futuro...


Buongiorno, non mettere ansia ad ingenuo


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ho pensato lo stesso anche io :rotfl: o ormai abbiamo assimilato le doti divinatorie del Mago Oscuro o Ingenuo è un filino ingenuo davvero...



Ho imparato che in linea generale mancare di rispetto ad una donna è sconsigliabile!
Vedo nel futuro di questa donna, folate di cazzi violente,vortici di cappelle minacciosi....


----------



## banshee (1 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho imparato che in linea generale mancare di rispetto ad una donna è sconsigliabile!
> Vedo nel futuro di questa donna, folate di cazzi violente,vortici di cappelle minacciosi....


Verissimo :up:
Non so "l'occhio per occhio", quello dipende da come sei fatta, ovviamente.


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non mettere ansia ad ingenuo


Ciaoooo!Nessuna ansia...ma ho un sentore....


----------



## zagor (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha beccato qualche messaggio e ha chiamato l'amante e le ha detto di sparire.


E' bastata una semplice minaccia di avvertire il marito.....




oscuro ha detto:


> Ingenuo preparati.Ho una delle mie solite divinazioni....!Tua moglie si è data una svegliata,esclusivamente per riprenderti....!
> La tua amante è andata...!
> Ma attenzione perchè la svegliata di tua moglie avrà un'onda lunga...vedo bei sottomarini di carne..nel suo futuro...



Quella è la fase "B", (in tutti i sensi):mexican:, del piano........


----------



## Ingenuo (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha beccato qualche messaggio e ha chiamato l'amante e le ha detto di sparire.


Mah in realtà messaggi veri e propri non ne ha beccati ma ha trovato un mio profilo fasullo di Facebook in cui oltre a lei c'erano solo pochissimi amici...
Dite che è sufficiente non dico per sospettare che lì è ovvio, ma addirittura per chiamarla?
Mia moglie è un tipo tranquillissimo...
In ogni caso secondo voi l'amante me lo direbbe?


----------



## Ingenuo (1 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> La tua amante per caso sa dei nuovi e focosi amplessi
> tra te e tua moglie?
> Perché vita il rapporto completo?


Si lo sa ma credo che non c'entri niente col suo allontanamento


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Si lo sa ma credo che non c'entri niente col suo allontanamento


per curiosità statistica,moglie ed amante come sono dal punto di vista estetico e passionale


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Si lo sa ma credo che non c'entri niente col suo allontanamento


Eh insomma


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Mah in realtà messaggi veri e propri non ne ha beccati ma ha trovato un mio profilo fasullo di Facebook in cui oltre a lei c'erano solo pochissimi amici...
> Dite che è sufficiente non dico per sospettare che lì è ovvio, ma addirittura per chiamarla?
> Mia moglie è un tipo tranquillissimo...
> In ogni caso secondo voi l'amante me lo direbbe?


E da quello non fa qualche ricerca e qualche controllo sul cellulare?
Dipende. Se tua moglie le ha detto che se te lo dice chiama il marito, no.


----------



## Ingenuo (1 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> per curiosità statistica,moglie ed amante come sono dal punto di vista estetico e passionale


Beh  l'amante è molto più carina di fisico non tanto per il viso ma perchè nonostante tre figli ha un fisico stupendo con un culetto che mi fa perdere la testa. Mia moglie invece pur essendo carina dopo il matrimonio ha messo su quasi 30 kg... Per fortuna ultimamente ne ha persi quasi 10. Purtroppo non c'è verso di convincerla a fare seriamente una dieta per perdere gli altri 20.
Anche i caratteri sono diversi, molto semplice e accomodante mia moglie, decisa e volitiva l'altra.


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh  l'amante è molto più carina di fisico non tanto per il viso ma perchè nonostante tre figli ha un fisico stupendo con un fondoschiane che mi fa perdere la testa. Mia moglie invece pur essendo carina dopo il matrimonio ha messo su quasi 30 kg... Per fortuna ultimamente ne ha persi quasi 10. Purtroppo non c'è verso di convincerla a fare seriamente una dieta per perdere gli altri 20.
> Anche i caratteri sono diversi, molto semplice e accomodante mia moglie, decisa e volitiva l'altra.


tu continua a farla godere come si deve e vedrai che perde anche gli altri chili di troppo.

e lascia perdere l'altra,tanto t'avrà sicuramente già rimpiazzato


----------



## Ingenuo (1 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu continua a farla godere come si deve e vedrai che perde anche gli altri chili di troppo.
> 
> e lascia perdere l'altra,tanto t'avrà sicuramente già rimpiazzato


E' quello che penso di fare, grazie.
Però se l'altra si decidesse a mettere la parola fine sarebbe più facile dimenticarla


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh  l'amante è molto più carina di fisico non tanto per il viso ma perchè nonostante tre figli ha un fisico stupendo con un culetto che mi fa perdere la testa. Mia moglie invece pur essendo carina dopo il matrimonio ha messo su quasi 30 kg... Per fortuna ultimamente ne ha persi quasi 10. Purtroppo non c'è verso di convincerla a fare seriamente una dieta per perdere gli altri 20.
> Anche i caratteri sono diversi, molto semplice e accomodante mia moglie, decisa e volitiva l'altra.


io ne metterei altri 10....che tristezza di uomo


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E' quello che penso di fare, grazie.
> Però se l'altra si decidesse a mettere la parola fine sarebbe più facile dimenticarla


Tu sei incapace di intendere e di volere? Deve farlo lei?
I chili che eventualmente perde tua moglie mettili nelle tue palle che mi sa che sono piccoline


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E' quello che penso di fare, grazie.
> Però se l'altra si decidesse a mettere la parola fine sarebbe più facile dimenticarla


Ma manco te l'ha data che parola fine vuoi mettere????


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu continua a farla godere come si deve e vedrai che perde anche gli altri chili di troppo.
> 
> e lascia perdere l'altra,tanto t'avrà sicuramente già rimpiazzato


Be può anche godere e non perdere peso...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E' quello che penso di fare, grazie.
> Però se l'altra si decidesse a mettere la parola fine sarebbe più facile dimenticarla


Mi sa che l'altra ci giochicchia con te, ti tiene sospeso.


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh  l'amante è molto più carina di fisico non tanto per il viso ma perchè nonostante tre figli ha un fisico stupendo con un culetto che mi fa perdere la testa. Mia moglie invece pur essendo carina dopo il matrimonio ha messo su quasi 30 kg... Per fortuna ultimamente ne ha persi quasi 10. Purtroppo non c'è verso di convincerla a fare seriamente una dieta per perdere gli altri 20.
> Anche i caratteri sono diversi, molto semplice e accomodante mia moglie, decisa e volitiva l'altra.



Ingenuo,guarda il cielo cosa vedi?nulla vero?ok io sto guardando la stessa porzione di cielo... io vedo meglio di te,e quelle nuvole nere che io vedo e tu no,non sono nuvole normali,ma sono poderose verghe di carne dura che si stagliano all'orizzonte,e nel giro di qualche tempo,si conficcheranno brutalmente e voracemente nel tuo culo pavido....vedrai...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sei incapace di intendere e di volere? Deve farlo lei?
> I chili che eventualmente perde tua moglie mettili nelle tue palle che mi sa che sono piccoline


Grazie di esistere.


----------



## Eratò (1 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sei incapace di intendere e di volere? Deve farlo lei?
> I chili che eventualmente perde tua moglie mettili nelle tue palle che mi sa che sono piccoline


Quoto.


----------



## zagor (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh  l'amante è molto più carina di fisico non tanto per il viso ma perchè nonostante tre figli ha un fisico stupendo con un culetto che mi fa perdere la testa. Mia moglie invece pur essendo carina dopo il matrimonio ha messo su quasi 30 kg... Per fortuna ultimamente ne ha persi quasi 10. Purtroppo non c'è verso di convincerla a fare seriamente una dieta per perdere gli altri 20.
> Anche i caratteri sono diversi, molto semplice e accomodante mia moglie, decisa e volitiva l'altra.




Tre figli, brutto carattere, bel culo ed ancora non ci scopi? Ecco cos'era quella telefonata anonima di 20 giorni fa.....:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be può anche godere e non perdere peso...


non cogli più la mia ironia.   io triste.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ingenuo,guarda il cielo cosa vedi?nulla vero?ok io sto guardando la stessa porzione di cielo... io vedo meglio di te,e quelle nuvole nere che io vedo e tu no,non sono nuvole normali,ma sono poderose verghe di carne dura che si stagliano all'orizzonte,e nel giro di qualche tempo,si conficcheranno brutalmente e voracemente nel tuo culo pavido....vedrai...



:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2015)

*Eh*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl:



Eh cara chiara...l'impatto sarà devastante,vedi anche tu quello che vedo io?guarda bene l'orizzonte....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh  l'amante è molto più carina di fisico non tanto per il viso ma perchè nonostante tre figli *ha un fisico stupendo con un culetto che mi fa perdere la testa*. Mia moglie invece pur essendo carina dopo il matrimonio ha messo su quasi 30 kg... Per fortuna ultimamente ne ha persi quasi 10. Purtroppo non c'è verso di convincerla a fare seriamente una dieta per perdere gli altri 20.
> Anche i caratteri sono diversi, molto semplice e accomodante mia moglie, decisa e volitiva l'altra.



anvedi e non l'hai ancora messa al muro a quattro di spade?
non sarai anche tu della tribù dei "vorrei ma non mi regge la pompa"?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh cara chiara...l'impatto sarà devastante,vedi anche tu quello che vedo io?guarda bene l'orizzonte....


in effetti il nuvolone che sopraggiunge è bello gonfio


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

Quest'anno il caldo ha fatto gravi danni comunque...


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti il nuvolone che sopraggiunge è bello gonfio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>



avercene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> avercene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Zozza!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (1 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anvedi e non l'hai ancora messa al muro a quattro di spade?
> non sarai anche tu della tribù dei "vorrei ma non mi regge la pompa"?


eh... quella aspetta e aspetta e aspetta ..  si è annoiata e s'è trovata un altro... e Ingenuo si chiede perche non lo messagia.


----------



## Horny (1 Agosto 2015)

Ecco ad esempio, la moglie di ingenuo sa con chi è sposata?


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ecco ad esempio, la moglie di ingenuo sa con chi è sposata?


mi sa tanto di si


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ecco ad esempio, la moglie di ingenuo sa con chi è sposata?


Chi lo sa?!
Magari no.
Magari crede che certe cose le dica per goliardia o addirittura con lei non si lascia andare a esprimere il vero sé  e fa anche bene


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi lo sa?!
> Magari no.
> Magari crede che certe cose le dica per goliardia o addirittura con lei non si lascia andare a esprimere il vero sé  e fa anche bene


quoto.
per fa bene intendi che se lo esprime potrebbe beccarsi un bel calcio in culo per direttissima, vero?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto.
> per fa bene intendi che se lo esprime potrebbe beccarsi un bel calcio in culo per direttissima, vero?


Eggià


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Evidentemente è da un bel pò che non c'è nessun paio di palle che ti scopa probabilmente perchè oltre che rompicoglioni sei pure brutta e antipatica.:rotfl:


brutto essere punti sul vivo eh ?
invece tu figo come sei hai trovato una che manco te l'ha data e il suo bel culetto lo da a qualcun altro. Con te solo fartela annusare e petting come a 15 anni....


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Evidentemente è da un bel pò che non c'è nessun paio di palle che ti scopa probabilmente perchè oltre che rompicoglioni sei pure brutta e antipatica.:rotfl:


embè?


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2015)

*Ingenuo*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Evidentemente è da un bel pò che non c'è nessun paio di palle che ti scopa probabilmente perchè oltre che rompicoglioni sei pure brutta e antipatica.:rotfl:



Ingenuo,tu non sei ingenuo,tu hai proprio problemi con le donne.CIoè, rispondere così ad una che ha un culo che neanche quando ti facevi le pippe sul culo di orietta berti.....adesso capisco..


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Evidentemente è da un bel pò che non c'è nessun paio di palle che ti scopa probabilmente perchè oltre che rompicoglioni sei pure brutta e antipatica.:rotfl:


Se ci metti gnè gnè finale il petting altro che spinto la prossima volta!
C'è caso ti lecchi una palla!


----------



## Eratò (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Evidentemente è da un bel pò che non c'è nessun paio di palle che ti scopa probabilmente perchè oltre che rompicoglioni sei pure brutta e antipatica.:rotfl:


Tu guardati tua moglie che le corna quando spuntano fanno male...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Evidentemente è da un bel pò che non c'è nessun paio di palle che ti scopa probabilmente perchè oltre che rompicoglioni *sei pure brutta e antipatica.*:rotfl:


Non credo, semmai schietta.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Evidentemente è da un bel pò che non c'è nessun paio di palle che ti scopa probabilmente perchè oltre che rompicoglioni sei pure brutta e antipatica.:rotfl:


Ci hai voluto togliere il dubbio che ti avessimo frainteso.

Ma tu hai capito cosa ha sollevato la polemica?


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

strano, che la donna che hai scelto come compagna di vita non ti faccia rivivere una seconda primavera, 
facendoti dimenticare di tutto, con questa svolta. Tutto il resto dovrebbe sembrare fuffa in confronto,
invece ti preoccupi dell'amante che non ti sbava più così addosso come nei primi tempi ... mah ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (2 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> strano, che la donna che hai scelto come compagna di vita non ti faccia rivivere una seconda primavera,
> facendoti dimenticare di tutto, con questa svolta. Tutto il resto dovrebbe sembrare fuffa in confronto,
> ...


Mi pare naturale. Se gli piace di più l'amante della moglie...
A me pare non ami nessuna delle due, per cui è ovvio che gli interessi quella che lo fa sentire meglio.


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mi pare naturale. Se gli piace di più l'amante della moglie...
> A me pare non ami nessuna delle due, per cui è ovvio che gli interessi quella che lo fa sentire meglio.



Ciao


Infatti. 
Beh, visto che l'amante non gliela ha data, forse gli è rimasto la fissa ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (2 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Infatti.
> ...


Infatti. E dato che l'amante si è già stufata, io al posto suo mi sbrigherei a chiederle una botta. Prima che tagli i ponti del tutto. Almeno si toglie la curiosità.


----------



## Ingenuo (2 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> strano, che la donna che hai scelto come compagna di vita non ti faccia rivivere una seconda primavera,
> facendoti dimenticare di tutto, con questa svolta. Tutto il resto dovrebbe sembrare fuffa in confronto,
> ...


Stamattina ho cancellato il suo nome dalla rubrica del cell. Primo passo. Così non mi viene la tentazione di guardare quando si è collegata l'ultima volta su Whatsapp, e non vedo la sua chioma bionda.
Prossimo passo, la rimozione come amica su Facebook. Ma lì aspetto ancora un pò.


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Stamattina ho cancellato il suo nome dalla rubrica del cell. Primo passo. Così non mi viene la tentazione di guardare quando si è collegata l'ultima volta su Whatsapp, e non vedo la sua chioma bionda.
> Prossimo passo, la rimozione come amica su Facebook.* Ma lì aspetto ancora un pò*.



...non si sa mai, si decidesse a fartela assaggiare...
Ma di un marito così cosa se ne fa una donna?
Spero solo che tu la faccia star bene (tua moglie) almeno serviresti a qualcosa...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Stamattina ho cancellato il suo nome dalla rubrica del cell. Primo passo. Così non mi viene la tentazione di guardare quando si è collegata l'ultima volta su Whatsapp, e non vedo la sua chioma bionda.
> Prossimo passo, la rimozione come amica su Facebook. Ma lì aspetto ancora un pò.


Caro ingenuo, il tuo primo problema è che le persone per te sono una chioma bionda, un bel culetto, un sorriso....
Ci sarebbero tanti bei discorsi da fare sul perché i rapporti instaurati da e con le persone come te non possono essere che fallimentari.
Ma ( è il tuo secondo problema) sei pure un troll di quart'ordine, per cui....buona domenica


----------



## spleen (2 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Stamattina ho cancellato il suo nome dalla rubrica del cell. Primo passo. Così non mi viene la tentazione di guardare quando si è collegata l'ultima volta su Whatsapp, e non vedo la sua chioma bionda.
> Prossimo passo, la rimozione come amica su Facebook. *Ma lì aspetto ancora un pò.*


Aspetti cosa, che lei si rimetta in contatto contrita perchè l'hai rimossa da Wapp?
Tu vivi nella dualità dove l'attrazione istintiva per lei è bilanciata dalla necessità che percepisci razionalmente di troncare.
Attento è una situazione pericolosa, deciditi in fretta e ascolta la tua razionalità.

PS se sei un troll non sei neanche tanto divertente.


----------



## Ingenuo (2 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Caro ingenuo, il tuo primo problema è che le persone per te sono una chioma bionda, un bel culetto, un sorriso....
> Ci sarebbero tanti bei discorsi da fare sul perché i rapporti instaurati da e con le persone come te non possono essere che fallimentari.
> Ma ( è il tuo secondo problema) sei pure un troll di quart'ordine, per cui....buona domenica


Beh è evidente che se in una domenica d'agosto soleggiata tu perdi tempo a dare a me del troll perchè vivo una situazione lontanissima dalla tua banalità quotidiana devi essere veramente messa male. Probabilmente perchè non hai mai amato nessuno e nessuno ti ha mai amata veramente e quindi hai il tuo veleno da sputare contro una persona che non conosci dicendogli che ha rapporti fallimentari. Nulla di tutto questo. Ho una relazione che va avanti da 23 anni una moglie due figli una bella casa e un bel lavoro. Tutte cose che tu puoi solo sognare probabilmente. Ma magari un giorno verrà il tuo turno e verrai a raccontare le tue esperienze su questo forum e  troverai degli sfigati come te ora che non ti crederanno.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh è evidente che se in una domenica d'agosto soleggiata tu perdi tempo a dare a me del troll perchè vivo una situazione lontanissima dalla tua banalità quotidiana devi essere veramente messa male. Probabilmente perchè non hai mai amato nessuno e nessuno ti ha mai amata veramente e quindi hai il tuo veleno da sputare contro una persona che non conosci dicendogli che ha rapporti fallimentari. Nulla di tutto questo. Ho una relazione che va avanti da 23 anni una moglie due figli una bella casa e un bel lavoro. Tutte cose che tu puoi solo sognare probabilmente. Ma magari un giorno verrà il tuo turno e verrai a raccontare le tue esperienze su questo forum e  troverai degli sfigati come te ora che non ti crederanno.


Se hai una bella vita e una bella famiglia perché non ringrazi il cielo e ti impegni a migliorare quello che hai invece di cercare bei culetti? Hai usato descrizioni miserrime delle donne con cui ti sei relazionato, senza renderti conto che ti sei descritto tu come un uomo apprezzabile solo dagli avventori alticci e tristi di un bar squallido.


----------



## Ingenuo (2 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai una bella vita e una bella famiglia perché non ringrazi il cielo e ti impegni a migliorare quello che hai invece di cercare bei culetti? Hai usato descrizioni miserrime delle donne con cui ti sei relazionato, senza renderti conto che ti sei descritto tu come un uomo apprezzabile solo dagli avventori alticci e tristi di un bar squallido.


Ma io infatti il cielo lo ringrazio e non sono andato a cercare un bel nulla. E' stata lei a cercare me.
Mica nella vita ci capitano solo le cose che andiamo a cercare.
Ma soprattutto: se tu hai una bella vita e non hai nulla da raccontare (cosa che io invece ho, altrimenti non sarei qua a fare il voyeur delle vite degli altri) cosa ci fai su questo forum? 
O anche tu cerchi di dare un tono di colore a una vita grigia cercando volontariamente situazioni in cui poter fare una morale da quattro soldi per dire: "Io non faccio queste cose, quindi sono superiore. La mia vita fa schifo, ma è moralmente ineccepibile".


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma io infatti il cielo lo ringrazio e non sono andato a cercare un bel nulla. E' stata lei a cercare me.
> Mica nella vita ci capitano solo le cose che andiamo a cercare.
> Ma soprattutto: se tu hai una bella vita e non hai nulla da raccontare (cosa che io invece ho, altrimenti non sarei qua a fare il voyeur delle vite degli altri) cosa ci fai su questo forum?
> O anche tu cerchi di dare un tono di colore a una vita grigia cercando volontariamente situazioni in cui poter fare una morale da quattro soldi per dire: "Io non faccio queste cose, quindi sono superiore. La mia vita fa schifo, ma è moralmente ineccepibile".


Vabbè sei un troll e senza argomenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2015)

Ma dai rega che è 'sta alzata di scudi contro Ingenuo? Cioè: Già questo si è  trovato sto po' po' di Nick. Ha un'amante con un culo bellissimo che però non gli elargisce. Poi la moglie con un culo che fa provincia che lo impegna pure troppo. E lui ancora non ha capito il nesso tra le due cose. E voi a sparare sulla croce rossa. Mi stupisco.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma io infatti il cielo lo ringrazio e non sono andato a cercare un bel nulla. E' stata lei a cercare me.
> *Mica nella vita ci capitano solo le cose che andiamo a cercare.*
> Ma soprattutto: se tu hai una bella vita e non hai nulla da raccontare (cosa che io invece ho, altrimenti non sarei qua a fare il voyeur delle vite degli altri) cosa ci fai su questo forum?
> O anche tu cerchi di dare un tono di colore a una vita grigia cercando volontariamente situazioni in cui poter fare una morale da quattro soldi per dire: "Io non faccio queste cose, quindi sono superiore. La mia vita fa schifo, ma è moralmente ineccepibile".


Ah, sei un interdetto? Dillo prima, oppure ti becchi gli insulti!


----------



## Nicka (2 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma dai rega che è 'sta alzata di scudi contro Ingenuo? Cioè: Già questo si è  trovato sto po' po' di Nick. Ha un'amante con un culo bellissimo che però non gli elargisce. Poi la moglie con un culo che fa provincia che lo impegna pure troppo. E lui ancora non ha capito il nesso tra le due cose. E voi a sparare sulla croce rossa. Mi stupisco.


Alla fine finiamo sempre al culo...
Che vita di merda...


----------



## Ingenuo (2 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè sei un troll e senza argomenti.


Ah ah ah ti ho preso a schiaffoni e tu mi dai del troll???


----------



## Eratò (2 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ti ho preso a schiaffoni e tu mi dai del troll???


Beh un tizio che c'ha l'amante e l'amante non gliela dà qualche dubbio sulla sua esistenza lo pone.. . e scusa eh...


----------



## talis (3 Agosto 2015)

Io credo che il nick non sia poi così fedele alla persona. Ingenuo mica tanto...a me sembri proprio furbo e neanche tanto preso. L'unico rammarico è' il non essere riuscito a finalizzare il rapporto con l'amante. Ecco perché scrivi di non riuscire a "dimenticarla". Fondamentalmente non ti importa ne dell'una ne dell'altra. Fai attenzione però perché tua moglie tranquilla tranquilla potrebbe stupirti e farti piangere lacrime di coccodrillo.


----------



## sienne (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ti ho preso a schiaffoni e tu mi dai del troll???



Ciao

a me sembra, che hai una bella distorsione nella percezione. 
Per chi devia, cercando di screditare ... racconta più di sé stesso, 
che altro ... 


sienne


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2015)

*Oscuro*

Che cazz è un sottomarino di carne ?

ad ogni modo un bel due di picche che sicuramente non sarà il primo, nè l'ultimo della tua carriera...

Niente di scandaloso


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



LDS ha detto:


> Che cazz è un sottomarino di carne ?
> 
> ad ogni modo un bel due di picche che sicuramente non sarà il primo, nè l'ultimo della tua carriera...
> 
> Niente di scandaloso


E secondo te?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma dai rega che è 'sta alzata di scudi contro Ingenuo? Cioè: Già questo si è  trovato sto po' po' di Nick. Ha un'amante con un culo bellissimo che però non gli elargisce. Poi la moglie con un culo che fa provincia che lo impegna pure troppo. E lui ancora non ha capito il nesso tra le due cose. E voi a sparare sulla croce rossa. Mi stupisco.


Eh ma è difficile consigliarlo, sarei confuso pure io. Tu cosa faresti se fossi in lui?


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> *Che cazz è un sottomarino di carne ?*
> 
> ad ogni modo un bel due di picche che sicuramente non sarà il primo, nè l'ultimo della tua carriera...
> 
> Niente di scandaloso


è una nuova arma segreta


----------



## free (3 Agosto 2015)

secondo me è finita, lei non ha voluto andare oltre, probabilmente non gli piaci abbastanza oppure vi siete incontrati in luoghi che non le piacciono o cose del genere, insomma qualcosa non le è quadrato e si è presa male 
comunque sia, tu secondo me dovresti proprio rinunciare D caso tipico): non sei un ragazzino, figli, famiglia etc. e sei anche stato "avvisato" da tua moglie


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

L'amante si è rifatta viva. Vedremo. Di sicuro ora tocca a lei.
Intanto ho passato un bellissimo weekend.
Comunque quanta acredine, quanta frustrazione nei commenti. Questa sezione si chiama "Confessionale" proprio perchè si confessano trasgressioni momentanee o durature.
Non è la sezione "Siccome la mia vita è uno schifo ma ritengo che non sia colpa mia me la prendo con tutti specialmente con chi ha la fortuna di piacere a più persone"
Passate oltre, no?


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me è finita, lei non ha voluto andare oltre, probabilmente non gli piaci abbastanza oppure vi siete incontrati in luoghi che non le piacciono o cose del genere, insomma qualcosa non le è quadrato e si è presa male
> comunque sia, tu secondo me dovresti proprio rinunciare D caso tipico): non sei un ragazzino, figli, famiglia etc. e sei anche stato "avvisato" da tua moglie


mi sa che è ancora ipnotizzato dal favoloso culetto non colto


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che è ancora ipnotizzato dal favoloso culetto non colto


Ma basta semplicemente che il nostro nuovo amico dica all'amante quante belle scopate si fa con sua moglia per instillarle il seme della competizione...
Dio, sti uomini non capiscono un cazzo.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> L'amante si è rifatta viva. Vedremo. Di sicuro ora tocca a lei.
> Intanto ho passato un bellissimo weekend.
> Comunque quanta acredine, quanta frustrazione nei commenti. Questa sezione si chiama "Confessionale" proprio perchè si confessano trasgressioni momentanee o durature.
> Non è la sezione "Siccome la mia vita è uno schifo ma ritengo che non sia colpa mia me la prendo con tutti specialmente con chi ha la fortuna di piacere a più persone"
> Passate oltre, no?



Buongiorno,perche'vi siete visti tante volte senza ''consumare''???mi sembra favola.....


----------



## free (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che è ancora ipnotizzato dal favoloso culetto non colto



è un caso di culetto ignorante?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Le premesse: ho 45 anni e sono sposato da oltre 10 anni, abbiamo due bambini. Poco più di sei mesi ho iniziato una relazione extra con una donna anch'essa sposata poco più giovane di me. Con mia moglie le cose andavano maluccio, matrimonio che si trascinava senza passione alcuna. Invece con l'amante andava benino anche se da soli ci si sarà visti in tutto una dozzina di volte ma senza mai arrivare al rapporto completo, per scelta sua. Intanto la moglie inizia a sospettare qualcosa e dopo mega scenata di gelosia inizia a cambiare completamente atteggiamento con me trasformandosi da moglie svogliata e trascurata in dea del sesso (facendo le debite proporzioni rispetto a prima) con una frequenza giornaliera di rapporti negli ultimi due mesi rispetto al paio di volte scarse e di infima qualità rispetto a prima. Intanto con l'amante si raggiunge il culmine con petting spinto circa un mese fa per cui mi aspettavo da lì in poi una strada in discesa e già mi vedevo coinvolto in amplessi selvaggi con lei. Invece, catastrofe. Progressivo distacco e raffreddamento nonostante lei assicuri che possiamo andare avanti.
> Io ovviamente sono contento perchè intanto si è raddrizzato il mio matrimonio cosa che non pensavo sarebbe successa.
> Però è inutile nasconderlo sono amareggiato per la fine presunta con l'amante che aveva fatto di tutto per conquistarmi e mi scriveva a tutte le ore correndo anche notevoli rischi. Ora invece posso lasciare il cell praticamente incustodito.
> Che dite, è finita e me ne devo fare una ragione?


Minchia che botta di sfortuna...! Hai ritrovato la moglie e perso le motivazioni per trombare qua e la. Mecojoni. 

PS: volere è potere.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia che botta di sfortuna...! Hai ritrovato la moglie e perso le motivazioni per trombare qua e la. Mecojoni.
> 
> PS: volere è potere.


Infatti fino ad ora i vantaggi della scappatella sono stati notevoli, e gli svantaggi pochi (che c'è da lamentarsi di una opportunità che la vita ci offre?). 
Come si dice "Carpe diem".


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti fino ad ora i vantaggi della scappatella sono stati notevoli, e gli svantaggi pochi (che c'è da lamentarsi di una opportunità che la vita ci offre?).
> Come si dice "Carpe diem".


Anche hakuna matata va bene, scusa ma vedo ancora i cartoni animati. 

Quindi tra un carpe diem ed un akuna matata :up: Caso risolto.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche hakuna matata va bene, scusa ma vedo ancora i cartoni animati.
> 
> Quindi tra un carpe diem ed un akuna matata :up: Caso risolto.


Sostanzialmente sì. Io ora sto molto bene con mia moglie, molto più di prima.
Intesa sessuale e di coppia al massimo.
Poi se colgo ancora qualcosa meglio.
Probabilmente è questo che brucia ai commentatori astiosi: la mia felicità.
Non c'è nulla che faccia impazzire di più gli sfigati della felicità altrui.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente sì. Io ora sto molto bene con mia moglie, molto più di prima.
> Intesa sessuale e di coppia al massimo.
> Poi se colgo ancora qualcosa meglio.
> Probabilmente è questo che brucia ai commentatori astiosi: la mia felicità.
> Non c'è nulla che faccia impazzire di più gli sfigati della felicità altrui.



Gaurda, il mio relazionarmi con te è stato dato dal seguire il post iniziale, non ho letto gli altri post.
Seguendo il tuo ragionamento siamo arrivati ad una "conclusione".

Io non mi sono messo a giudicarti, ho soltanto seguito un tuo filo logico, che a questo punto mi preme scrivere non è condiviso da me, anzi. 

Se altri hanno commentato in maniera diversa, discutila con loro. Ti do un consiglio però, non chiamarli sfigati. Potresti prendere qualche calcio in culo, magari anche col mio ausilio dopo la sparata che hai fatto col post sopra.


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente sì. Io ora sto molto bene con mia moglie, molto più di prima.
> Intesa sessuale e di coppia al massimo.
> Poi se colgo ancora qualcosa meglio.
> Probabilmente è questo che brucia ai commentatori astiosi: la mia felicità.
> Non c'è nulla che faccia impazzire di più gli sfigati della felicità altrui.


guarda che è molto semplice.    tu,invece di rendere grazie a tutte le divinità presenti,passate e future per la grazia ricevuta,stai a sfottere chi ti fa notare che tratti le donne come quarti di bue.

il che non vuol dire condannarti in quanto bieco traditore,attento.   il problema non è questo.

vuol dire che dimostri una superficialità emotiva che in un uomo di asseriti 45 anni,sposato con figli,fa accaponare la pelle.    tutto qui.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah, sei un interdetto? Dillo prima, oppure ti becchi gli insulti!


Mi sono letto un pò di messaggi tuoi per capire con che credenziali potevi dare a me dell'interdetto in base a una mia esperienza che avevo postato una mia esperienza sulla sezione "Confessionale".
Beh, che dire :rotfl:
Praticamente il 99% di quello che hai postato riguarda i tuoi interessantissimi esami universitari di Economia e tutti pendiamo dalle tue (grandi ) labbra per sapere quando finirai il tuo cursus honorum e finalmente finirai in un bel call center come gli altri. 
Grazie di esistere. Mi immagino le discussioni interessanti che potrai avere con qualche esemplare del sesso opposto al tuo per cui dopo un iniziale interessamento si ritroveranno tramortiti dalla tua convinzione di avere doti intellettuali fuori dal comune.:sonar:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che è molto semplice.    tu,invece di rendere grazie a tutte le divinità presenti,passate e future per la grazia ricevuta,stai a sfottere chi ti fa notare che tratti le donne come quarti di bue.
> 
> il che non vuol dire condannarti in quanto bieco traditore,attento.   il problema non è questo.
> 
> vuol dire che dimostri una superficialità emotiva che in un uomo di asseriti 45 anni,sposato con figli,fa accaponare la pelle.    tutto qui.


Grazie, dopo questa verità rivelata ora vivrò meglio e ci penserò minimo minimo fino all'ora di pranzo, a proposito di quarti di bue.
Ah e "accapponare" deriva da cappone, pertanto si scrive con due "p".


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Grazie, dopo questa verità rivelata ora vivrò meglio e ci penserò minimo minimo fino all'ora di pranzo, a proposito di quarti di bue.
> Ah e "accapponare" deriva da cappone, pertanto si scrive con due "p".


bene,ora che ti 6 accorto che ho postato senza rileggere, pensi di esprimere un qualche pensiero che dimostri la presenza di neuroni attivi nel tuo cranio o posso classificarti come troll molesto e decidere che è meglio farne, del tuo culo forumistico?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Grazie, dopo questa verità rivelata ora vivrò meglio e ci penserò minimo minimo fino all'ora di pranzo, a proposito di quarti di bue.
> Ah e "accapponare" deriva da cappone, pertanto si scrive con due "p".



Dei dell'Olimpo quest'uomo mi fa ingrifare. Tenermi ferma. Qualcuno mi tenga che non mi contengo. Sto diventando incontinente.


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Mi sono letto un pò di messaggi tuoi per capire con che credenziali potevi dare a me dell'interdetto in base a una mia esperienza che avevo postato una mia esperienza sulla sezione "Confessionale".
> Beh, che dire :rotfl:
> Praticamente il 99% di quello che hai postato riguarda i tuoi interessantissimi esami universitari di Economia e tutti pendiamo dalle tue (grandi ) labbra per sapere quando finirai il tuo cursus honorum e *finalmente finirai in un bel call center come gli altri.*
> Grazie di esistere. Mi immagino le discussioni interessanti che potrai avere con qualche esemplare del sesso opposto al tuo per cui dopo un iniziale interessamento si ritroveranno tramortiti dalla tua convinzione di avere doti intellettuali fuori dal comune.:sonar:


Guarda sei tu che scrivendo ti sei definito tale, io non mi permetterei. 

Dal tuo post, per dirlo terra terra,hai affermato che tu non eri interessato a tradire e un giorno sei inciampato nelle mutande di un'altra! Può capitare una malattia, non di infilare il pene in una vagina!

Tornando a me hai letto troppo poco e male, mi dispiace riprova a settembre! :carneval:

ps- già da diplomata non sono MAI andata in un call center, ma svolgevo professioni di mio interesse, e con ottima retribuzione. Anche i miei coetanei che conosco non sono da meno. 
Utilizzare dei luoghi comuni falsi.....lascia presagire la profondità di chi ha molto su cui interloquire! :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene,ora che ti 6 accorto che ho postato senza rileggere, pensi di esprimere un qualche pensiero che dimostri la presenza di neuroni attivi nel tuo cranio o posso classificarti come troll molesto e decidere che è meglio farne, del tuo culo forumistico?



No eh? Non toccatemelo... Ingenuone mio non si tocca. Si generico ovviamente.


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No eh? Non toccatemelo... Ingenuone mio non si tocca. Si generico ovviamente.


te lo lascio in cambio della solita birra.     quando hai finito però pulisci,per favore.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene,ora che ti 6 accorto che ho postato senza rileggere, pensi di esprimere un qualche pensiero che dimostri la presenza di neuroni attivi nel tuo cranio o posso classificarti come troll molesto e decidere che è meglio farne, del tuo culo forumistico?


Ma classificami pure come troll molesto e passa oltre, ci sono un sacco di discussioni aperte dove puoi dare sfoggio della tua condotta irreprensibile. Io a te non devo dimostrare un bel niente, se ce l'hai col mondo è un problema tuo.
Della tua opinione non me ne può fregare di meno.


----------



## feather (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dei dell'Olimpo quest'uomo mi fa ingrifare. Tenermi ferma. Qualcuno mi tenga che non mi contengo. Sto diventando incontinente.


Eh però ha ragione http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/accapponare1/.
Anche LDS ha sottolineato l'importanza di scrivere in itagliano correggiuto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma classificami pure come troll molesto e passa oltre, ci sono un sacco di discussioni aperte dove puoi dare sfoggio della tua condotta irreprensibile. Io a te non devo dimostrare un bel niente, se ce l'hai col mondo è un problema tuo.
> Della tua opinione non me ne può fregare di meno.


Hai toppato: è l'admin :rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Guarda sei tu che scrivendo ti sei definito tale, io non mi permetterei.
> 
> Dal tuo post, per dirlo terra terra,hai affermato che tu non eri interessato a tradire e un giorno sei inciampato nelle mutande di un'altra! Può capitare una malattia, non di infilare il pene in una vagina!
> 
> ...


Io mi sono definito "ingenuo" e non "interdetto".
Sono due aggettivi che hanno significati enormemente diversi. Ti suggerisco di mettere nel piano di studi accanto alle varie "Macroeconomia I, II, ...XX" un bel "Grammatica 1".:sonar:
Comunque ti lascio al tuo radioso futuro, non vorrei farti perdere tempo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Eh però ha ragione http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/accapponare1/.
> 
> Anche LDS ha sottolineato l'importanza di scrivere in itagliano correggiuto.



Perché credi mi sia ingrifata? É arrivato qui uno che, al pararsi all'orizzonte di una ipotetica amante ha ricominciato a fare sesso con la moglie come se non ci fosse un domani. Il tutto raccontato in italiano corretto. Sono tutta sconvolta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> te lo lascio in cambio della solita birra.     quando hai finito però pulisci,per favore.



Sai che non lascio mai tracce.


----------



## sienne (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente sì. Io ora sto molto bene con mia moglie, molto più di prima.
> Intesa sessuale e di coppia al massimo.
> Poi se colgo ancora qualcosa meglio.
> Probabilmente è questo che brucia ai commentatori astiosi: la mia felicità.
> Non c'è nulla che faccia impazzire di più gli sfigati della felicità altrui.



Ciao


mi fa piacere che tu sia felice. Soprattutto considerato su cosa è costruita ... :up:
Uomo d'un pezzo!

Non hai capito nulla ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> non vorrei farti perdere tempo.


io ho tutto il tempo del mondo. Raccontami figliUolo.


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai che non lascio mai tracce.


l'ultima volta ho trovato 2 premolari inferiori sotto il divano.....un tempo mi lasciavi i femori per chi tu sai.

va mica bene


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai toppato: è l'admin :rotfl:


Sul serio???
Mi manderà mica i carabinieri a casa, "l'admin"?
Ma io sono certo che "l'admin" non vorrà passare per talebano ammazzathread e applicherà il motto "vivi e lascia vivere".
Tra l'altro vorrei capire in cosa sarei un troll ovvero "Nel gergo di Internet, utente di una comunità virtuale, solitamente anonimo, che intralcia il normale svolgimento di una discussione inviando messaggi provocatori, irritanti o fuori tema."
Quale sarebbe questo messaggio?
Io ho descritto una mia esperienza di vita, assolutamente non fuori tema. Ho risposto per le rime solo a chi mi ha insultato per primo, trovatemi un mio messaggio dove io parto ad aggredire un altro utente senza essere stato preventivamente provocato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Sul serio???
> Mi manderà mica i carabinieri a casa, "l'admin"?
> Ma io sono certo che "l'admin" non vorrà passare per talebano ammazzathread e applicherà il motto "vivi e lascia vivere".
> Tra l'altro vorrei capire in cosa sarei un troll ovvero "Nel gergo di Internet, utente di una comunità virtuale, solitamente anonimo, che intralcia il normale svolgimento di una discussione inviando messaggi provocatori, irritanti o fuori tema."
> ...



Perché mi ignori? Ignorante!


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Sul serio???
> Mi manderà mica i carabinieri a casa, "l'admin"?
> Ma io sono certo che "l'admin" non vorrà passare per talebano ammazzathread e applicherà il motto "vivi e lascia vivere".
> Tra l'altro vorrei capire in cosa sarei un troll ovvero "Nel gergo di Internet, utente di una comunità virtuale, solitamente anonimo, che intralcia il normale svolgimento di una discussione inviando messaggi provocatori, irritanti o fuori tema."
> ...


te lo spiego con calma,una volta sola, poi ci pensa Sbriciolata a te.

qui nessuno ti ha attaccato,qui solo te hai iniziato a sfottere e fare considerazioni sulla vita reale di chi interloquiva con te.   il sistema di automoderazione ti ha già cassato un post,vedi di recuperare se non vuoi che finiscano allo stesso modo anche gli altri tuoi interventi.

e qui,se un utente la sta facendo fuori dal vaso,lo decido io.    e tu è da parecchio che sbagli mira.


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io mi sono definito "ingenuo" e non "interdetto".
> Sono due aggettivi che hanno significati enormemente diversi. Ti suggerisco di mettere nel piano di studi accanto alle varie "Macroeconomia I, II, ...XX" un bel "Grammatica 1".:sonar:
> Comunque ti lascio al tuo radioso futuro, non vorrei farti perdere tempo.


Si può sempre porre rimedio alla "povertà del sapere"", diventa già più complicato nelle relazioni, nei sentimenti, ma soprattutto nel cuore.

Ti saluto anche io, non vorrei intaccare la tua felicità raggiunta......... attento a camminar sul fil di lama!


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> te lo spiego con calma,una volta sola, *poi ci pensa Sbriciolata a te.*
> .


E' quello che mi terrorizza.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho tutto il tempo del mondo. Raccontami figliUolo.


Quindi Sbriciolata= Scared Heart?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E' quello che mi terrorizza.



Tesoro ma no. Ma ti pare che io possa farti del male? Tu invece mi stai spezzando il cuoricino...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Quindi Sbriciolata= Scared Heart?



Ma ti sembro Scared? Sei ipovedente pure tu? Nel caso non ti preoccupare. Tanto di solito io non mi faccio vedere. Non subito perlomeno


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro ma no. Ma ti pare che io possa farti del male? Tu invece mi stai spezzando il cuoricino...


Capita, nella sezione "Confessionale".
Comunque, caro Cuore Impaurito nella sezione "Amore Romantico & Affini" , molto meno. Vai lì e non rischi.


----------



## talis (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> L'amante si è rifatta viva. Vedremo. Di sicuro ora tocca a lei.
> Intanto ho passato un bellissimo weekend.
> Comunque quanta acredine, quanta frustrazione nei commenti. Questa sezione si chiama "Confessionale" proprio perchè si confessano trasgressioni momentanee o durature.
> Non è la sezione "Siccome la mia vita è uno schifo ma ritengo che non sia colpa mia me la prendo con tutti specialmente con chi ha la fortuna di piacere a più persone"
> Passate oltre, no?


Avresti la mia piena stima se avessi anche il coraggio di assumerti la responsabilità delle tue azioni. Nel momento in cui si scrive in un forum è perché si vuole un parere bello o brutto che sia.
Come avrai notato tutte le discussioni riportano commenti di altri utenti, si chiama confronto.
Sei saccente e pecchi di arroganza. Se sei tanto felice, che perdi tempo a fare qui in un covo di "sfigati"?
Tra le altre cose vorrei proprio vedere come gestirai tua moglie quando tutto verrà fuori: con la stessa arroganza? Ma si poi dillo anche a lei: amore non è colpa mia se piaccio a più persone, ho colto l'attimo. Passa oltre.
Dalle tue parole invece traspare cattiveria e superficialità e no mi dispiace per te ma no non susciti invidia, solo tanta pena per il vuoto interiore che lasci trasparire.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ti sembro Scared? Sei ipovedente pure tu? Nel caso non ti preoccupare. Tanto di solito io non mi faccio vedere. Non subito perlomeno


Considerando che hai risposto quotando un messaggio che io ho mandato a lei, potrebbe essere (ma io sono malizioso) che hai più personalità?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Capita, nella sezione "Confessionale".
> Comunque, caro Cuore Impaurito nella sezione "Amore Romantico & Affini" , molto meno. Vai lì e non rischi.



Ma perché mi rifiuti? Io vorrei davvero sentire della tua esperienza. Che mica succede spesso che arrivi qui gente a dire che va in bianco con l'amante e giù di brutto con la moglie. Di solito è il contrario, tipo.


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Capita, nella sezione "Confessionale".
> Comunque, caro* Cuore Impaurito* nella sezione "Amore Romantico & Affini" , molto meno. Vai lì e non rischi.


Aridaglie, Io sono Scared Heart. 

Al massimo in intimità a Sbriciolata la puoi chiamare "Crumbled"  

Però che confusione che fai con le donne... :rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Avresti la mia piena stima se avessi anche il coraggio di assumerti la responsabilità delle tue azioni. Nel momento in cui si scrive in un forum è perché si vuole un parere bello o brutto che sia.
> Come avrai notato tutte le discussioni riportano commenti di altri utenti, si chiama confronto.
> Sei saccente e pecchi di arroganza. Se sei tanto felice, che perdi tempo a fare qui in un covo di "sfigati"?
> Tra le altre cose vorrei proprio vedere come gestirai tua moglie quando tutto verrà fuori: con la stessa arroganza? Ma si poi dillo anche a lei: amore non è colpa mia se piaccio a più persone, ho colto l'attimo. Passa oltre.
> Dalle tue parole invece traspare cattiveria e superficialità e no mi dispiace per te ma no non susciti invidia, solo tanta pena per il vuoto interiore che lasci trasparire.


Infatti io cercavo pareri e non insulti. C'è una bella differenza e se ti prenderai la briga di leggere le mie risposte vedrai che quelle sarcastiche sono rivolte proprio a chi mi ha insultato. E chi insulta per primo uno sconosciuto su un forum è per definizione uno sfigato, uno che non riesce a gestire l'insoddisfazione della sua vita e cerca di attaccare gli altri senza motivo.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Minchia, ma sempre a litigà state? :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia, ma sempre a litigà state? :carneval:



Ultimuccio mi stanno spezzando il cuoricino.


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*Si*

Il sommergibile di carne turgida si avvicina...


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Aridaglie, Io sono Scared Heart.
> 
> Al massimo in intimità _*a*_ Sbriciolata la puoi chiamare "Crumbled"
> 
> Però che confusione che fai con le donne... :rotfl:


Ehm quel "Grammatica 1" io lo metterei subito nel piano di studi...
Ai miei tempi non si usciva dal liceo così ma vabbè...
Chi ha tempo non aspetti tempo.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il sommergibile di carne turgida si avvicina...



Dove, dove?


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia, ma sempre a litigà state? :carneval:


No stiamo aiutando il nuovo arrivato, in quanto si relaziona sempre alla stessa maniera:

Nella realtà: Moglie lo vuole, per lui ok, ma spera nell'amante

Nel forum: Sbriciolata lo vuole, lui la ignora, e le risponde chiamandola con il mio nick!

Io vedo delle similitudini! Questa è vera psicologia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ps-ovviamente sto scherzando!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dove, dove?



Ho questo sentore....credo che non leggeremo ancora per tanto ingenuo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No stiamo aiutando il nuovo arrivato, in quanto si relaziona sempre alla stessa maniera:
> 
> Nella realtà: Moglie lo vuole, per lui ok, ma spera nell'amante
> 
> ...



Dici che sia dislessico?


----------



## spleen (3 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il sommergibile di carne turgida si avvicina...


Ecco, lo sapevo hahahhhaha!


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ehm quel "Grammatica 1" io lo metterei subito nel piano di studi...
> Ai miei tempi non si usciva dal liceo così ma vabbè...
> Chi ha tempo non aspetti tempo.:rotfl::rotfl:


Ok, glielo riferirò al mio smartphone, pensa di essere più bravo di me correggendo ciò che scrivo, perdonal :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ultimuccio mi stanno spezzando il cuoricino.



Dio mio.... Sento odor di sangue, non il tuo.! 

Io lo avevo avvertito.! Certo non credevo che finisse nelle tue grinfie. :scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho questo sentore....credo che non leggeremo ancora per tanto ingenuo....



Ah quindi sarebbe per lui ? Eh ma così lo confondete ulteriormente.


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dici che sia dislessico?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No stiamo aiutando il nuovo arrivato, in quanto si relaziona sempre alla stessa maniera:
> 
> Nella realtà: Moglie lo vuole, per lui ok, ma spera nell'amante
> 
> ...


Io leggendo certi nick... me ne tiro fuori. :scared:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo hahahhhaha!



Percepisco la vibrazione,arriva bello vigoroso,bello dritto,un bel sommergibilone..che cerca padre....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Percepisco la vibrazione,arriva bello vigoroso,bello dritto,un bel sommergibilone..che cerca padre....



Ma porca maremma. Una volta che arriva uno a raccontare che invece dell'amante si tromba la moglie me lo mandate via? Siete proprio dei bacchettoni, sempre a giudicare!


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Percepisco la vibrazione,arriva bello vigoroso,bello dritto,un bel sommergibilone..che cerca padre....


Ma non è che è già arrivato? 

Non scrive più... e rifiuta le avances.... Sarà già impegnato con altro? :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma porca maremma. Una volta che arriva uno a raccontare che invece dell'amante si tromba la moglie me lo mandate via? Siete proprio dei bacchettoni, sempre a giudicare!


Stavolta io non ho fatto nulla.


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*No*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma non è che è già arrivato?
> 
> Non scrive più... e rifiuta le avances.... Sarà già impegnato con altro? :sonar:



No,arriverà....l'arriverà...e l'impatto sarà traumatico quanto brutale.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma porca maremma. Una volta che arriva uno a raccontare che invece dell'amante si tromba la moglie me lo mandate via? Siete proprio dei bacchettoni, sempre a giudicare!


voglio morire. :rock:


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

*ok*

oooh, insomma state tutti qui.

io stavo tanto tranquilla ed ho evitato, mi si è incrinato il buon umore quindi mi aggrego.

ciao Ingenuo, benvenuto e piacere di conoscerti.

senti io sono disponibile per eventuali litigi, insulti, polemiche, ricchi premi e cotillon.

fammi sapere!

resto a disposizione per eventuali chiarimenti


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stavolta io non ho fatto nulla.



No. In questo forum non c'è più spazio per la trasgressione. Tutti rigidi come pali. Mentalità provinciali.


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oooh, insomma state tutti qui.
> 
> io stavo tanto tranquilla ed ho evitato, mi si è incrinato il buon umore quindi mi aggrego.
> 
> ...


Eccola qui, un'altra infelice come noi che si aggiunge... deve essere proprio il forum! 
Invece di tradi.com, mi sembra consono sfigati.com! 

Non capita a tutti di poter essere felici come il nuovo arrivato, ne prendo atto, non potrò mai ambire a tanto.


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. In questo forum non c'è più spazio per la trasgressione. Tutti rigidi come pali. Mentalità provinciali.


Io ho un bel palo rigido....sono provinciale?


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eccola qui, un'altra infelice come noi che si aggiunge... deve essere proprio il forum!
> Invece di tradi.com, mi sembra consono sfigati.com!
> 
> Non capita a tutti di poter essere felici come il nuovo arrivato, ne prendo atto, non potrò mai ambire a tanto.


infelice, sfigata e dicono pure scema  

me misera e tapina!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho un bel palo rigido....sono provinciale?



No tu no.
Allora facciamo le persone serie. Qui abbiamo un'esperienza inedita. Un uomo ci ha aperto il suo cuore e ha voluto condividere con noi una grande verità. Vogliamo parlarne?


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No tu no.
> Allora facciamo le persone serie. Qui abbiamo un'esperienza inedita. Un uomo ci ha aperto il suo cuore e ha voluto condividere con noi una grande verità. Vogliamo parlarne?



Ok,chi è?:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> infelice, sfigata e dicono pure scema
> 
> me misera e tapina!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vabbeh c'è di peggio.   pensa che c'è chi si alza la mattina e deve fare i conti col proprio essere laziale o.....


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No tu no.
> Allora facciamo le persone serie. Qui abbiamo un'esperienza inedita. *Un uomo ci ha aperto il suo cuore* e ha voluto condividere con noi una grande verità. Vogliamo parlarne?


qua aspetto Nicka.

tesòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò ndo stai??


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> infelice, sfigata e dicono pure scema
> 
> me misera e tapina!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti capisco, mi ritrovo nella tua medesima situazione. 

Mi sono tanto affezionata a questo thread ed in particolare ad Ingenuo, per poter assimilare lezioni di vita che mi torneranno senz'altro utili in futuro! 
Ma io e te che si stava a fare prima? Che misere vite avevamo? Io ora almeno sono consapevole della mia situazione e farò di tutto per migliorare.... 

Ah, a proposito, visto che tu sei laureata, mi tieni un posticino per quando mi laureo anche io nel call center dove lavori? Magari ci mettiamo vicine!!


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh c'è di peggio.   pensa che c'è chi si alza la mattina e deve fare i conti col proprio essere laziale o.....


o porca putt.... 

c'hai raggiò admin, cavolo. pensa te alzi la mattina e sei laziale.

e devi fa i preliminari :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: DI CHAMPIONS EH?


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ti capisco, mi ritrovo nella tua medesima situazione.
> 
> Mi sono tanto affezionata a questo thread ed in particolare ad Ingenuo, per poter assimilare lezioni di vita che mi torneranno senz'altro utili in futuro!
> Ma io e te che si stava a fare prima? Che misere vite avevamo? Io ora almeno sono consapevole della mia situazione e farò di tutto per migliorare....
> ...


ma certo!! vuoi la cuffia o l'auricolare? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,chi è?:rotfl:



Come chi è? L'ingenuone nostro. Colui che è andato oltre le tendenze e ha dimostrato che anche un uomo può sempre avere un'anima. Ma non credere che la userà per capire te.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

A che conclusione siamo giunti?
Raccontatemi.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A che conclusione siamo giunti?
> Raccontatemi.


stamo qua, tesò:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No tu no.
> Allora facciamo le persone serie. Qui abbiamo un'esperienza inedita. *Un uomo ci ha aperto il suo cuore* e ha voluto condividere con noi una grande verità. Vogliamo parlarne?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A che conclusione siamo giunti?
> 
> Raccontatemi.



Anche un uomo può essere dolcissimo. Specialmente se al mondo oramai gli resti solo tu... Ragazza mia...


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma certo!! vuoi la cuffia o l'auricolare? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi affido alla tua esperienza! Sicuramente saprai consigliarmi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche un uomo può essere dolcissimo. Specialmente se al mondo oramai gli resti solo tu... Ragazza mia...


Ma quelli che chiavano con la moglie e si sbaciucchiano con improbabili amanti mi fanno venire il singhiozzo isterico cara mia...


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stamo qua, tesò:


Io sono disponibile ad ascoltarlo solo se il cuore lo apre quanto io sono obbligata ad aprire il culo...
Do ut des...mica cotiche...


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono disponibile ad ascoltarlo solo se il cuore lo apre quanto io sono obbligata ad aprire il culo...
> Do ut des...mica cotiche...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

lo sapevo, te stavo a aspettà!!

comunque io mi sono resa disponibile per litigate varie ed eventuali, ma Ingenuo non mi si fila.

già me l'hanno spaventato...


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> lo sapevo, te stavo a aspettà!!
> 
> ...


Con sto caldo vuoi litigare?!
Sei temeraria!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma quelli che chiavano con la moglie e si sbaciucchiano con improbabili amanti mi fanno venire il singhiozzo isterico cara mia...



Oddio sempre questa mentalità provinciale...


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con sto caldo vuoi litigare?!
> Sei temeraria!!


vabbè ma io faccio tipo pungiball, lui mi può insultare e io incasso...


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio sempre questa mentalità provinciale...


Dici che non capisco un cazzo?!
Probabile sa!!! 
Certe cose mi destabilizzano sempre un po'...io sono abituata a darla...
Dovrei cambiare prospettiva...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ma io faccio tipo pungiball, lui mi può insultare e io incasso...



Eh ma non è abituato. Di solito è lui che incassa.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ma io faccio tipo pungiball, lui mi può insultare e io incasso...


Ma così non è divertente...


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh ma non è abituato. Di solito è lui che incassa.



ma stava qui tutto arrabbiato a insultare aggratisSE tutti...pensavo avesse bisogno di litigare....

volevo essere gentile


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma così non è divertente...


oh sì, sì che è divertente. 

non c'è cosa più divertente di rimanere fermi ed impassibili quando qualcuno ti insulta.

è una cosa che fa scoppiare il fegato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh sì, sì che è divertente.
> 
> non c'è cosa più divertente di rimanere fermi ed impassibili quando qualcuno ti insulta.
> 
> è una cosa che fa scoppiare il fegato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo lo so...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dici che non capisco un cazzo?!
> 
> Probabile sa!!!
> 
> ...



Io in giorni come questo mi chiedo che ci stiamo a fare io e Oscuro in questo posto. Questa landa disseminata di banalità. L'amante che la da oramai è out. Adesso il trend é l'amante che al massimo te la fa ipotizzare.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io in giorni come questo mi chiedo che ci stiamo a fare io e Oscuro in questo posto. Questa landa disseminata di banalità. L'amante che la da oramai è out. Adesso il trend é l'amante che al massimo te la fa ipotizzare.


Mi fai sentire uno schifo...
Vado a pentirmi a san Luca a piedi...


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

*comunque*

colgo l'occasione per postarvi questa fantastica tavola del mio adorato Zerocalcare, intitolata "I litigi su Internet"

http://www.zerocalcare.it/2014/09/08/i-litigi-su-internet/

che si riassume in questo:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Adesso è in pausa pranzo (con la collega) torna dopo il caffè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi fai sentire uno schifo...
> 
> Vado a pentirmi a san Luca a piedi...



Bisogna che vi sdoganiate da questi archetipi. Basta lasagne. Cucina molecolare.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso è in pausa pranzo (con la collega) torna dopo il caffè.


Ma dici che un po' di petting lo fa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dici che un po' di petting lo fa?



Virtuale. Che grezzi che siete. Tutti sesso e carnazza.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

*ecco*

come le donne fanno il culo ad un uomo.

PS: DA PROPORRE SU WIKIPEDIA


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bisogna che vi sdoganiate da questi archetipi. Basta lasagne. Cucina molecolare.


Niente lasagne...ieri piadina a San Lazzaro.
Sti santi mi uccideranno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> come le donne fanno il culo ad un uomo.



E qua non c'è sua moglie...


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Virtuale. Che grezzi che siete. Tutti sesso e carnazza.


Maestra, indicami la via.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dici che un po' di petting lo fa?


Se hanno mangiato la parmigiana no.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hanno mangiato la parmigiana no.


Posso capirlo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maestra, indicami la via.



Ma vedi come tutto deve essere minimalista? Il culetto... Il parmigiano aerografato su una tagliatella che è rimasta per ore vicino a un ragù... Voi siete ancora all'arte figurativa. Un'amante é un'amante se te la da. Invece no. Basta il pensiero.


----------



## feather (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una tagliatella che è rimasta per ore vicino a un ragù...


Cos'è? Tagliatelle al ragù omeopatico??


----------



## zanna (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh c'è di peggio.   pensa che c'è chi si alza la mattina e deve fare i conti col proprio essere laziale o.....





banshee ha detto:


> o porca putt....
> 
> c'hai raggiò admin, cavolo. pensa te alzi la mattina e sei laziale.
> 
> e devi fa i preliminari :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: DI CHAMPIONS EH?


Siocchini


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Siocchini


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

si scherza eh? pensa che io discendo da genitori laziali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

al derby è una traggedia

EDIT:  la doppia g in tragedia a Roma è rafforzativa...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> L'amante si è rifatta viva. Vedremo. Di sicuro ora tocca a lei.
> Intanto ho passato un bellissimo weekend.
> Comunque quanta acredine, quanta frustrazione nei commenti. Questa sezione si chiama "Confessionale" proprio perchè si confessano trasgressioni momentanee o durature.
> Non è la sezione "Siccome la mia vita è uno schifo ma ritengo che non sia colpa mia me la prendo con tutti *specialmente con chi ha la fortuna di piacere a più persone"*
> Passate oltre, no?


Hai una vena comica non indifferente :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Cos'è? Tagliatelle al ragù omeopatico??



É una tagliatella che ha assimilato l'idea del ragù. Non è importante il ragù ma l'idea da cui la tagliatella viene impressionata. Questo è una sorta di anello di retroazione che va a compensare il consumismo imperante. Bisogna cogliere la metafora che quest'uomo ci offre.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente sì. Io ora sto molto bene con mia moglie, molto più di prima.
> Intesa sessuale e di coppia al massimo.
> Poi se colgo ancora qualcosa meglio.
> Probabilmente è questo che brucia ai commentatori astiosi: la mia felicità.
> Non c'è nulla che faccia impazzire di più gli sfigati della felicità altrui.


si vabbe' :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma chi sei il nuovo fantozzi ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si vabbe' :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma chi sei il nuovo fantozzi ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oh ciao tu  poi passa di là :up:


----------



## feather (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É una tagliatella che ha assimilato l'idea del ragù. Non è importante il ragù ma l'idea da cui la tagliatella viene impressionata. Questo è una sorta di anello di retroazione che va a compensare il consumismo imperante. Bisogna cogliere la metafora che quest'uomo ci offre.


Capisco... Scusa la mia ignoranza.
Sono più sulla lunghezza d'onda di Nicka a birra e salsicce. E anche la retroazione la lascio a Nicka che a lei piace.


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente sì. Io ora sto molto bene con mia moglie, molto più di prima.
> Intesa sessuale e di coppia al massimo.
> Poi se colgo ancora qualcosa meglio.
> Probabilmente è questo che brucia ai commentatori astiosi: la mia felicità.
> Non c'è nulla che faccia impazzire di più gli sfigati della felicità altrui.




La tua felicità sulle spalle di tua moglie...ma si in fondo sono convinto che lei anche pensa la stessa cosa!

Si è tutti invidiosi di chi ha una relazione di fuoco con la compagna e in più cerca di pescare dal mazzo altre fragole di bosco!

Devono essere dei coglioni quelli che amano e rispettano una sola persona!

ortofrutta a gogo!


P.S.

Oscuro, un aiutino ??
Il sottomarino di carne....
Avessi detto un vespaio di piume sarebbe stato più semplice !


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh ciao tu  poi passa di là :up:


Ok :up:


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Capisco... Scusa la mia ignoranza.
> Sono più sulla lunghezza d'onda di Nicka a birra e salsicce. E anche la retroazione la lascio a Nicka che a lei piace.


Con Sbri solo portate di classe in ristoranti di lusso.
A volte mi piace divagare nel gourmet con lei.
Per la retroazione lascia pure a me che mi ci diverto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Capisco... Scusa la mia ignoranza.
> Sono più sulla lunghezza d'onda di Nicka a birra e salsicce. E anche la retroazione la lascio a Nicka che a lei piace.


Ma non bisogna scusarsi per l'ignoranza! 
Senza ignoranza non c'è conoscenza.
Ma come davanti ad un quadro astratto dovremmo cercare di non limitare le nostre aspettative al figurativo, in questo caso.
Non importa se a noi poi piace quello.
Ma facciamoci delle domande, quando arriva qui un uomo e ci dice che l'amante non gliela da, e la moglie invece pure troppo.
Facciamoci delle domande quando lui contrappone le due immagini, quella del culetto, che alla fine è una sublimazione, e quella del culone, di cui ci fa avvertire la concretezza.
Facciamo finta di avere davanti due quadri, uno di De Chirico e uno di Botero e poniamoci la domanda: ma l'arte è sempre la stessa? 
E tra l'idea di una tagliatella e la tagliatella stessa, perchè dovremmo scegliere?
Cerchiamo un attimo di elevarci! Poniamoci in discussione, quando ve ne è la possibilità!
scusate la veeeeeeemenza, ma Ingenuo mi ha appassionato


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non bisogna scusarsi per l'ignoranza!
> Senza ignoranza non c'è conoscenza.
> Ma come davanti ad un quadro astratto dovremmo cercare di non limitare le nostre aspettative al figurativo, in questo caso.
> Non importa se a noi poi piace quello.
> ...


è un sognatore... favoleggiando sul mistico culetto dell'amante, ha risvegliato il vulcano spento che si nascondeva nella moglie


----------



## sienne (3 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

da cosa potrebbe dipendere questo risveglio misterioso della moglie,
visto che lui pensa più che altro all'amante? ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *da cosa potrebbe dipendere questo risveglio misterioso della moglie,
> visto che lui pensa più che altro all'amante? ...
> ...


questa è la domanda...


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> questa è la domanda...


La moglie si è fatta l'amante...semplice...


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La moglie si è fatta l'amante...semplice...


e col nuovo amante dici che poi scopa di più col marito? mah... non mi convince...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La moglie si è fatta l'amante...semplice...


Eh tu ci scherzi ma non è improbabile.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e col nuovo amante dici che poi scopa di più col marito? mah... non mi convince...


Non credere...


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh tu ci scherzi ma non è improbabile.


No macché, io non scherzo!!


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non credere...


ma scusa... mo' non ho esperienza, però... se mi facessi l'amante sicuramente non aumenterei il sesso con la donna mia... anzi, sarebbe già tanto mantenere il livello attuale  Avrei il sottomarino orientato verso la nuova rotta :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma scusa... mo' non ho esperienza, però... se mi facessi l'amante sicuramente non aumenterei il sesso con la donna mia... anzi, sarebbe già tanto mantenere il livello attuale  Avrei il sottomarino orientato verso la nuova rotta :singleeye:


Eh ma la mente umana è strana...
Metti che un tizio nuovo le abbia dato una nuova carica, le ha fatto capire che è ancora desiderabile, non ci vuol molto a capire che questa si infoia alla grande...e recupera pure col marito!
I tradimenti a volte danno nuova linfa vitale ai rapporti...certo, se non si scoprono!!!


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma la mente umana è strana...
> Metti che un tizio nuovo le abbia dato una nuova carica, le ha fatto capire che è ancora desiderabile, non ci vuol molto a capire che questa si infoia alla grande...e recupera pure col marito!
> I tradimenti a volte danno nuova linfa vitale ai rapporti...certo, se non si scoprono!!!


Io tifo per la moglie di Ingenuo comunque... Vai Ingenua!!!


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io tifo per la moglie di Ingenuo comunque... Vai Ingenua!!!


ovviamente pure io


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma la mente umana è strana...
> Metti che un tizio nuovo le abbia dato una nuova carica, le ha fatto capire che è ancora desiderabile, non ci vuol molto a capire che questa si infoia alla grande...e recupera pure col marito!
> *I tradimenti a volte danno nuova linfa vitale ai rapporti...certo, se non si scoprono!*!!


sennò danno nuova linfa ai c/c degli avvocati


----------



## sienne (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io tifo per la moglie di Ingenuo comunque... Vai Ingenua!!!




Ciao

mi associo ... 

le tranquilline sono come le formiche. Sanno come fare ... per far svegliare l'ormone. 
A tutta forza! 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma scusa... mo' non ho esperienza, però... se mi facessi l'amante sicuramente non aumenterei il sesso con la donna mia... anzi, sarebbe già tanto mantenere il livello attuale  Avrei il sottomarino orientato verso la nuova rotta :singleeye:


Ma te sei Uomo


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io tifo per la moglie di Ingenuo comunque... Vai Ingenua!!!



Ma che é, Roma-Lazio?
Ma perché dovete vedere l'antagonismo là dove vi è completamento. L'idea e la sua realizzazione. L'una non può esistere senza l'altra. Ringrazio Ingenuo per aver introdotto temi di discussione come non se ne vedevano dai tempi di Lizzy, che pure ancora lotta con noi.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che é, Roma-Lazio?
> Ma perché dovete vedere l'antagonismo là dove vi è completamento. L'idea e la sua realizzazione. L'una non può esistere senza l'altra. Ringrazio Ingenuo per aver introdotto temi di discussione come non se ne vedevano dai tempi di Lizzy, che pure ancora lotta con noi.


Chiedo che Ing. unhappy posti la foto del cazzo che si ritrova...Lizzy in my heart...


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma te sei Uomo


vero pure questo  Seriamente, quindi le donne se si fanno l'amante diventano più attive sessualmente col marito? Ho sempre pensato il contrario...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero pure questo  Seriamente, quindi le donne se si fanno l'amante diventano più attive sessualmente col marito? Ho sempre pensato il contrario...



É banalmente questione di allenamento


----------



## sienne (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero pure questo  Seriamente, quindi le donne se si fanno l'amante diventano più attive sessualmente col marito? Ho sempre pensato il contrario...



Ciao

se riscoprano o scoprano il piacere in sé del sesso, certo. 
Se s'innamorano o sono infatuati dell'amante è un'altra storia. 

Ma lei ha anche dimagrito 10kg ... qualcosa le è capitato ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che é, Roma-Lazio?
> Ma perché dovete vedere l'antagonismo là dove vi è completamento. L'idea e la sua realizzazione. L'una non può esistere senza l'altra. Ringrazio Ingenuo per aver introdotto temi di discussione come non se ne vedevano dai tempi di Lizzy, che pure ancora lotta con noi.


Ohllalli ohlallaaaaaa! Vai Ingenua!!!! Vai vai che la partita è TUA! Fagli vede' a quel Ingenuo di marito tuo...!


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero pure questo  Seriamente, quindi le donne se si fanno l'amante diventano più attive sessualmente col marito? Ho sempre pensato il contrario...


Oh siiii! Meglio distruggerlo di sesso che distruggerti di Tavor


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É banalmente questione di allenamento


il sesso non è solo fisicità, anzi... l'aspetto emotivo è predominante. Quindi non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Oh siiii! Meglio distruggerlo di sesso che distruggerti di Tavor


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero pure questo  Seriamente, quindi le donne se si fanno l'amante diventano più attive sessualmente col marito? Ho sempre pensato il contrario...


Ogni storia è a sè ovviamente...ma io non mi stupirei, nuove voglie, nuova linfa, nuovo fisico...
A me dà da pensare...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero pure questo  Seriamente, quindi le donne se si fanno l'amante diventano più attive sessualmente col marito? Ho sempre pensato il contrario...


Non credo,ci sia una regola, però ne conosco  un paio che sono diventate più attive con il marito, durante.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo,ci sia una regola, però ne conosco  un paio che sono diventate più attive con il marito, durante.


senso di colpa? per la serie "un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte?":mexican:


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> senso di colpa? per la serie "un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte?":mexican:


Secondo me semplice ormone mosso...della serie "più lo fai più lo faresti"...e chi c'è c'è chi non c'è non c'è!


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che é, Roma-Lazio?
> Ma perché dovete vedere l'antagonismo là dove vi è completamento. L'idea e la sua realizzazione. L'una non può esistere senza l'altra. Ringrazio Ingenuo per aver introdotto temi di discussione come non se ne vedevano dai tempi di Lizzy, che pure ancora lotta con noi.


sia chiaro che nel caso,Ingenuo è laziale.   e la moglie romanista.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me semplice ormone mosso...della serie "più lo fai più lo faresti"...e chi c'è c'è chi non c'è non c'è!



ahh ok dici "ndo cjojo, cojo?"


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il sesso non è solo fisicità, anzi... l'aspetto emotivo è predominante. Quindi non sono d'accordo.



Chi parlava di fisicità? Mica si allena solo il fisico.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sia chiaro che nel caso,Ingenuo è laziale.   e la moglie romanista.


admin ma che fine ha fatto Ingy? :triste:

sì comunque è laziale sicuro


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il sesso non è solo fisicità, anzi... l'aspetto emotivo è predominante. Quindi non sono d'accordo.


chi si sposa un Paolo Bitta può essere solo una Valeria.    peraltro Ingenuo ci ha parlato solo dei lato B delle donne in questione e non di quello che è di maggiore interesse.   mio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> admin ma che fine ha fatto Ingy? :triste:
> 
> sì comunque è laziale sicuro



Sempre cosi. Me li fanno scappare TUTTI. Già io faccio fatica a correre...


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*No*

Io l'avevo scritto...è arrivato il sottomarino.. ingenuo è finito a pecorino...


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sempre cosi. Me li fanno scappare TUTTI. Già io faccio fatica a correre...


Colpa tua che continui a metteri roba da 30 cm...ai piedi...


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sempre cosi. Me li fanno scappare TUTTI. Già io faccio fatica a correre...


uffa, io ero appena arrivata... avevo visto che aveva l'insulto facile  e anche colorito!!

poteva essere la mia occasione di sfoggiare le perle di Zerocalcare...


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi si sposa un Paolo Bitta può essere solo una Valeria.    peraltro Ingenuo ci ha parlato solo dei lato B delle donne in questione e non di quello che è di maggiore interesse.   mio.


Lanciafiamme? T'aiuto?


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uffa, io ero appena arrivata... avevo visto che aveva l'insulto facile  e anche colorito!!
> 
> poteva essere la mia occasione di sfoggiare le perle di Zerocalcare...


Zerocalcare... :inlove:


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Zerocalcare... :inlove:


lo amo! t'ho postato la mitica storia de "i Litigi su internet..." prima


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lanciafiamme? T'aiuto?


quello sempre


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo amo! t'ho postato la mitica storia de "i Litigi su internet..." prima


Ho visto!!!!


----------



## Divì (3 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai toppato: è l'admin :rotfl:


Quanto ho aspettato questa rivelazione  :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sia chiaro che nel caso,Ingenuo è laziale.   e la moglie romanista.


:rotfl::rotfl:Non mettere le mani avanti mo' !!!


----------



## Divì (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dove, dove?


Non solo dove dove? Ma anche chi chi?


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello sempre


Eccoti... Un bel HIF90 Kresnik... Faccelo usare pure a noi però eh?


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chi parlava di fisicità? Mica si allena solo il fisico.


Allenare le emozioni? mah...


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi si sposa un Paolo Bitta può essere solo una Valeria.*    peraltro Ingenuo ci ha parlato solo dei lato B delle donne in questione* e non di quello che è di maggiore interesse.   mio.


Immagino sia il suo chiodo fisso.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

Ma ingenuo?


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eccoti... Un bel HIF90 Kresnik... Faccelo usare pure a noi però eh? View attachment 10631


un lanciafiamme portatile :inlove:


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eccoti... Un bel HIF90 Kresnik... Faccelo usare pure a noi però eh? View attachment 10631


se saprete meritarvelo


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Immagino sia il suo chiodo fisso.


potrebbe trovare tanti amici allora qui :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma ingenuo?


è fuggito


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> potrebbe trovare tanti amici allora qui :rotfl::rotfl:


eh si :up:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è fuggito


nahh ha la palla accesa.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> nahh ha la palla accesa.


uh!! allora c'è e ci legge........ci sta spiando :diffi:


----------



## Divì (3 Agosto 2015)

Io non sono abilissima nell'arte del cazzeggio ..... Ma vi ringrazio tutti. Ho riso come una matta! Vi immagino con i vostri culetti sodi ad evitare sommergibili di carne mentre assaggiate tagliatelle a memoria di ragu.

Grazie di esistere. Purtroppo abbiamo forse perso un nuovo amico. Un po' pirla, ma almeno è un linguista


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Buona Estate a tutti quanti.
Vedo che questo treddo va avanti benissimo da solo per cui la mia presenza è superflua.
Solo una precisazione: vivo a Torino per cui non sono nè laziale nè romanista.
Vabbè gli insulti, ma non esagerate.:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uh!! allora c'è e ci legge........ci sta spiando :diffi:


Boh..! sicuramente qualcosa l'avrà pensata. Non oso dire cosa.


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Buona Estate a tutti quanti.
> Vedo che questo treddo va avanti benissimo da solo per cui la mia presenza è superflua.
> Solo una precisazione: vivo a Torino per cui non sono nè laziale nè romanista.
> Vabbè gli insulti, ma non esagerate.:carneval:


nooOoooooo non lasciarci!!
io nemmeno ti conosco ancora :carneval: 


aspetta.......Torino.......................


Torino Torino o Torino Innominabile? :blank:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nooOoooooo non lasciarci!!
> io nemmeno ti conosco ancora :carneval:
> 
> 
> ...


Torino Torino


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non sono abilissima nell'arte del cazzeggio ..... Ma vi ringrazio tutti. Ho riso come una matta! Vi immagino con i vostri culetti sodi ad evitare sommergibili di carne mentre assaggiate tagliatelle a memoria di ragu.
> 
> Grazie di esistere. Purtroppo abbiamo forse perso un nuovo amico. Un po' pirla, ma almeno è un linguista


Eh no cara mia, qui i sommergibili vanno assolutamente assecondati!!! Chi è che li evita!?!?


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Torino Torino


allora a posto :up: il Torino mi piace


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Torino Torino



Non andare.



Flap flap

Nun me lassàà nun darme stu turmiento....


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non sono abilissima nell'arte del cazzeggio ..... Ma vi ringrazio tutti. Ho riso come una matta! Vi immagino con i vostri culetti sodi ad evitare sommergibili di carne mentre assaggiate tagliatelle a memoria di ragu.
> 
> Grazie di esistere. Purtroppo abbiamo forse perso un nuovo amico. Un po' pirla, ma almeno è un linguista


se so superati, essì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no cara mia, qui i sommergibili vanno assolutamente assecondati!!! Chi è che li evita!?!?



Il nostro amico è di torino..purtroppo è solo questione di tempo,il sommergibile di carne turgida cerca un padre...e a gioco lungo arriverà...io già vedo quella punta rosa ammaccare quella rancida ampolla anale....


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non andare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troppo tardi.
Dovevate pensarci prima della shit storm. :carneval:
So' sensibile io...


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il nostro amico è di torino..purtroppo è solo questione di tempo,il sommergibile di carne turgida cerca un padre...e a gioco lungo arriverà...io già vedo quella punta rosa ammaccare quella rancida ampolla anale....


Ammazza che palle, c'hai il chiodo fisso te


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Torino Torino


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Torino!!!
Quanti bei ricordi a Torino!!!!
Quanti bei momenti a Torino!!!
Quanti bei maniaci a Torino!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.
> Dovevate pensarci prima della shit storm. :carneval:
> So' sensibile io...



Dai granata forza toro torneranno i tempi d'oro...
Essù.
Finalmente un poVEta e te ne vai?


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quanti bei *manici *a Torino!!!


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


>


Pure, pure...
Un bel manico!! Ma che te lo dico a fare...tu stai a guardare solo i culi...


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ammazza che palle, c'hai il chiodo fisso te


rimani con noi, ma dove lo trovi uno creativo come mastro Oscuro, essù :carneval:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dai granata forza toro torneranno i tempi d'oro...
> Essù.
> Finalmente un poVEta e te ne vai?


Mi volete male.
Sono un peccatore e qua posto per me non ce n'è :condom:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure, pure...
> Un bel manico!! Ma che te lo dico a fare...tu stai a guardare solo i culi...


Beh i manici non li guardo sicuro...:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh i manici non li guardo sicuro...:carneval:


Non sai che ti perdi.


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Torino!!!
> Quanti bei ricordi a Torino!!!!
> Quanti bei momenti a Torino!!!
> Quanti bei maniaci a Torino!!!


gran bella città, la amo


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2015)

*No*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ammazza che palle, c'hai il chiodo fisso te



No,caro amico.Io ho percezioni,divinazioni,io vedo e oltre,io vedo essenze di carne schiantarsi in improvvidi culi,io sento il fischio di un cazzo nell'aria che arriva violento in un culo,io ascolto quelle vibrazioni,quei sinistri e funesti presagi,quei tondelli di carne rosa conficcarsi in un culo di traverso,io vedo quello che tu potrai solo sentire e non vedere.E credimi caro amico,io non vorrei essere nel tuo culo,perchè nel giro di pochi mesi piangerai lacrime anali...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Mi volete male.
> Sono un peccatore e qua posto per me non ce n'è :condom:



Ma chi ti vuole male? Dillo a me. Dillo a Sbriciolatuccia tua che t'ha SEMPRE voluto tanto bbbbene.


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> gran bella città, la amo


Bellissima...decisamente. A me è piaciuta molto...ci sono tornata un paio di anni fa!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> gran bella città, la amo


Anche a me piace molto


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellissima...decisamente. A me è piaciuta molto...ci sono tornata un paio di anni fa!


Ci sono stato circa un anno per lavoro,  mi è piaciuta sia la città che la gente!


----------



## banshee (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Mi volete male.
> Sono un peccatore e qua posto per me non ce n'è :condom:


ma come noooo

abbiamo anche un 3d che si chiama Er Culo!   perfetto per gli amanti del genere


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,caro amico.Io ho percezioni,divinazioni,io vedo e oltre,io *vedo essenze di carne schiantarsi in improvvidi culi,io sento il fischio di un cazzo nell'aria che arriva violento in un culo*,io ascolto quelle vibrazioni,*quei sinistri e funesti presagi,quei tondelli di carne rosa conficcarsi in un culo di traverso*,io vedo quello che tu potrai solo sentire e non vedere.E credimi caro amico,io non vorrei essere nel tuo culo,perchè nel giro di pochi mesi piangerai lacrime anali...


mi sembra di vedere il film "salvate il soldato ingenuo"


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci sono stato circa un anno per lavoro,  mi è piaciuta sia la città che la gente!


Tu giri troppo mi sa...
Ma a Bologna ci hai mai lavorato!?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2015)

visto che parlate di Torino e sembra che piaccia a tutti, senza fare domande potete incrociare le dita per me qualche giorno......grazie


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma chi ti vuole male? Dillo a me. Dillo a Sbriciolatuccia tua che t'ha SEMPRE voluto tanto bbbbene.


Non vedi l'ora di calpestarmi con quei tacchi da virago


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> visto che parlate di Torino e sembra che piaccia a tutti, senza fare domande potete incrociare le dita per me qualche giorno......grazie


Perchè, che succede?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Perchè, che succede?


Non dico nulla per scaramanzia.....


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu giri troppo mi sa...
> Ma a Bologna ci hai mai lavorato!?


Ormai non più, ma per parecchi anni sono stato lo zingaro dell'azienda   Bologna qualche settimana... nel lontano 2006


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ormai non più, ma per parecchi anni sono stato lo zingaro dell'azienda   Bologna qualche settimana... nel lontano 2006


Ero piccola e ingenua...come adesso del resto!


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non dico nulla per scaramanzia.....


eh no... ora schiattiamo di curiosità, non vale


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ero piccola e ingenua...come adesso del resto!


pure io


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Buona Estate a tutti quanti.
> Vedo che questo treddo va avanti benissimo da solo per cui la mia presenza è superflua.
> Solo una precisazione: vivo a Torino per cui non sono nè laziale nè romanista.
> Vabbè gli insulti, ma non esagerate.:carneval:


Ma chi ti ha insultato? So' battute:serpe::mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non vedi l'ora di calpestarmi con quei tacchi da virago



E magari ti piace pure penZa un po'


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> visto che parlate di Torino e sembra che piaccia a tutti, senza fare domande potete incrociare le dita per me qualche giorno......grazie


andrà tutto bene  stai tranquilla


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> visto che parlate di Torino e sembra che piaccia a tutti, senza fare domande potete incrociare le dita per me qualche giorno......grazie


Incrocio dita di mani e piedi ( che funambola sono ) ed un abbraccio :abbraccio:


----------



## georgemary (4 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> riassumendo:
> 
> tua moglie ha mangiato la foglia. ed invece di cacciarti di casa, ti scopa come non ti ha mai scopato prima in tanti anni e tu ti lamenti perchè l'amante ti ha piantato senza farti prima fare il giro di tutte le basi.
> 
> *Gesù d'Amore Acceso*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mora83 (4 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> visto che parlate di Torino e sembra che piaccia a tutti, senza fare domande potete incrociare le dita per me qualche giorno......grazie


Non so per cosa, e per discrezione non te lo chiedo, ma un'incrociata di dita la faccio volentieri specie se riguarda qualcosa che attiene a questa meraviglia di città dove sono accomodata da 12 lunghi anni!:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Non so per cosa, e per discrezione non te lo chiedo, ma un'incrociata di dita la faccio volentieri specie se riguarda qualcosa che attiene a questa meraviglia di città dove sono accomodata da 12 lunghi anni!:carneval:


grazie


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Mi sono letto un pò di messaggi tuoi per capire con che credenziali potevi dare a me dell'interdetto in base a una mia esperienza che avevo postato una mia esperienza sulla sezione "Confessionale".
> Beh, che dire :rotfl:
> Praticamente il 99% di quello che hai postato riguarda i tuoi interessantissimi esami universitari di Economia e tutti pendiamo dalle tue (grandi ) labbra per sapere quando finirai il tuo cursus honorum e finalmente finirai in un bel call center come gli altri.
> Grazie di esistere. Mi immagino le discussioni interessanti che potrai avere con qualche esemplare del sesso opposto al tuo per cui dopo un iniziale interessamento si ritroveranno tramortiti dalla tua convinzione di avere doti intellettuali fuori dal comune.:sonar:


Che sfigato che sei
Te credo che l Amante non te l ha data e manco il bel culetto
E manco credo a st intesa ritrovata 

Sfigato  e incattivito cosa c entra ilmdiscorso  call Center ecc 
Che pochezza


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci sono stato circa un anno per lavoro,  mi è piaciuta sia la città che la gente!


Io ci vivo

Meravigliosa !


----------



## Ingenuo (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Che sfigato che sei
> Te credo che l Amante non te l ha data e manco il bel culetto
> E manco credo a st intesa ritrovata
> 
> ...


Ma chi ti conosce. Una traditrice pure multinick che viene a fare a me il discorso morale:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma chi ti conosce. Una traditrice pure multinick che viene a fare a me il discorso morale:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


noto però con piacere che hai moderato il tono :up:

senti m'hanno mandato una vignetta su whatsapp che sarebbe perfetta per il tuo 3d.... è un po' ironica... la posso mettere e non t'offendi?


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Ah ma è un troll
Ho letto dopo

In effetti faceva strano uno a lamentarsi qui x l amante che manco gliel ha data


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ah ma è un troll
> Ho letto dopo
> 
> *In effetti faceva strano uno a lamentarsi qui x l amante che manco gliel ha data*


Sono le nuove frontiere del sesso...


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono le nuove frontiere del sesso...


----------

